# Getting rid of the 'Schriftzüge'



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

In the German speaking parts of Europe (Germany, Switzerland, Austria), it is very rare to see a higher-end car with any kind of 'Schriftzüge' (model-badging) on the back of it. Although VW lists deletion of the model badging as a no-charge option in the European brochures (option code *0NB*), the truth is that the car will not be shipped with any model writing at all on it, unless the customer specifically asks for it.
The model-writing on the back has never appealed to me, I think it just junks up the otherwise clean looking lines of any well designed car. So, when I bought my Phaeton from dealer stock, I asked the dealership to remove all the model-writing from the back, same as they did with all my Golfs and Jettas before.
It is quite easy to get rid of. You use dental tape (a thicker form of dental floss) to remove the letters, by just cutting through the foam underneath the letters, parallel to the paint surface. Then, use 3M Adhesive Remover (your dealership will probably have a can of this in the PDI area) to get rid of the sticky residue, and a little bit of wax or glaze to restore the shine. The 3M Adhesive Remover also removes wax, hence the need to re-wax the work area afterward.
Here are some photos of Phaetons from showrooms in Europe, without the badges, also a photo of my Golf (RIP, it got traded in, it was a great car), and my Golf replacement, both debadged.
*Showroom Photos - no model-writing*
_This car is Tarantella Black, my favourite colour._








_This car was on display in the factory in Dresden._








_What you need to get the letters off._







*My Golf*

*My Golf*








*My Golf replacement*


----------



## theVWinside (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: Getting rid of the 'Schriftzüge' (achtungti)*

Excellent choice!
Mind me asking which dealership you purchased the Phae from?


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: Getting rid of the 'Schriftzüge' (PanEuropean)*

You were not kidding about making space in the Garage!!! Looks great debadged, but perhaps I would have left the 6.0 on! (it is a rare W12 after all) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw12 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Getting rid of the 'Schriftzüge' (MoreA4)*

youve put me in a tought position. i used to think people who debaged cars had some screws missing up there but after seeing your phaeton, even the golf, debadged, i have to think again on my position on this. your right, the cars look great debaged. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Getting rid of the 'Schriftzüge' (theVWinside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theVWinside* »_Mind me asking which dealership you purchased the Phaeton from?

VW Inside:
No, not at all... I bought it from Volkswagen Richmond Hill. This is great dealership, I have bought 8 cars from them over the last 25 years. I highly recommend them. 
PanEuropean


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: Getting rid of the 'Schriftzüge' (PanEuropean)*

Car looks good debadged!! 
Even more stealth looking to the non-car enthusiast!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Getting rid of the 'Schriftzüge' (GTI2lo)*

My neighbor thinks it is a Passat, which is fine with me.
PanEuropean


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Getting rid of the 'Schriftzüge' (PanEuropean)*

Below is a photo of fellow forum member Joe's car - there are more photos of his car at this link: Black Piano Lacquer (Klavierlack) paint


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Getting rid of the 'Schriftzüge' (PanEuropean)*

It has come to my attention that some people actually like the writing on the back of the car, and there is more writing available (for the V8 engine Phaetons) that is normally provided, if anyone wants it. Here are some pictures of the various configurations, to help you decide what appearance you prefer:
*V6 TDI*








*V8 Gasoline*








*V10 TDI*








*W12 Gasoline*








*Word 'Phaeton' only*


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Getting rid of the 'Schriftzüge' (PanEuropean)*

The more "writing" on my cars, the easier they are to find in a parking lot.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Getting rid of the 'Schriftzüge' (PanEuropean)*

VW has available a polished stainless steel license plate surround that says " 4Motion " centered on the lower edge. Very nice - most people are surprised the Phaeton is all wheel drive. 

I wonder if VW has an emblem that says 4Motion??









Yes! Hope anyone who ever tows it is paying attention!



They also have a plate surround that says " New Beetle " which would be really funny on a Phaeton and might be a great vanity plate! " NEWBTLE "


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Getting rid of the 'Schriftzüge' (Paldi)*

Or, better still, get the same type of plate as is shown on the V8 and the W12 above - they are internally illuminated, the entire plate glows. There is no need for licence plate lights, although there are some there, just to support the 'surround lighting' feature, when the door is opened or the key fob button is depressed.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Getting rid of the 'Schriftzüge' (PanEuropean)*

I can't help but notice the reflections in that paint of you taking the pictures Michael. I swear, I can't get over what a great paint job the Phaetons have compared to other luxury cars. You can even tell what color your motorcycle is and all the detail around it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Also, can you recall how many of these cars have the Klavierlack paint on them??


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Getting rid of the 'Schriftzüge' (dcowan699)*

Of the five cars pictured directly above, only the bottom one has the Klaviarlack finish. You can really see the difference it makes when you compare the reflections from the top four cars to the one at the bottom.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Getting rid of the 'Schriftzüge' (PanEuropean)*

Photos re-hosted.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Getting rid of the 'Schriftzüge' (PanEuropean)*

Picture retrieved...
I almost bought an '06 Silver one, but eventually splashed out on the '08 plate one I now love. But the one I almost bought - also a V6 TDI - had no Schriftzuge on it, bar the name. I always preferred it at the back... so grasping my courage in both hands I took the advice in this thread...











It is worth noting, for anyone else that wants to do this, that you don't actually need the dental tape/floss. With a lot of patience (something I think most Phaeton owners do posses) and finger nails only, the glue on the paint side of the foam can be persuaded to slowly give up it's hold on the paint and peel off. Took me about 30 mins and I've now got sore finger ends. 
Then I degreased the panel to remove last vestiges of glue, washed and polished. And I like it!! I'm tempted to remove Phaeton too... but I'll live with it a bit longer. And... that will be much much harder to put back if I ever change my mind.


_Modified by n968412L at 10:20 AM 1-5-2010 to rehost the picture_


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Getting rid of the 'Schriftzüge' (n968412L)*

Hi Mike,
Love the smoked taillights. If I was going to keep my car, that would be high on the mod list.
As for reflections, be careful what is in the picture. Talking with potential buyers, I've had several people ask me about the nasty scratch over the left taillight. I just had to explain that the VW emblem did come with legs as an option and the Jetta can be buffed out.








Regards,
Brent


----------



## unclepugh (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Getting rid of the 'Schriftzüge' (W126C)*

With apologies for my ignorance, and realizing this is an old thread......where did the exhaust pipes go??? The photos of the diesel cars don't have any visible exhaust pipes.
Whattsa deal with that ?


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Getting rid of the 'Schriftzüge' (unclepugh)*

Diesels generally have exhaust pipes that are bent downwards. Don't know the exact reason why, but in most cars they are. Luxury diesel vehicles sometimes hide them behind the bumper so the back has a clean look. My V10 has two large exhausts under the bumper (one on each side) which you can't see from the back. Personally, I prefer the invisible exhausts since they downtune the car's appearance.
Mercedes does the same thing with their E and S-class diesels.


_Modified by Jim Morris at 9:03 AM 6-16-2009_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Getting rid of the 'Schriftzüge' (unclepugh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unclepugh* »_...where did the exhaust pipes go??? The photos of the diesel cars don't have any visible exhaust pipes.

There is a certification requirement in Europe that the exhaust pipes of diesel cars must point downwards. This is because of the possibility of particulate matter being ejected from the exhaust pipe.
The most recent crop of diesel engines (since about 2008) have sufficient filtering and a clean enough exhaust stream to enable them to be exempted from this requirement, however, most manufacturers still choose to point the exhaust tips downward on diesels.
Michael


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Getting rid of the 'Schriftzüge' (W126C)*

Brent - I don't think my tail lights are smoked - I think it's just a crap photographer.
I was careful not to get anything compromising in the reflections - there are some tantalizing views of Michael further up this thread!
Cheers


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Getting rid of the 'Schriftzüge' (n968412L)*

I thought the '08 taillights were darker than the previous years. Here is Rich's link to them. 
http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=467
Anyway, I like them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Regards,
Brent


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Getting rid of the 'Schriftzüge' (W126C)*

Hi Mike,
You have the 08 facelift model with dark lights and chrome front spot lights.









Facelift 08 model
















But you don't have the facelift UK Phaeton "Shark Fin








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4148382
_Modified by plastech at 7:22 AM 6-17-2009_


_Modified by plastech at 7:24 AM 6-17-2009_


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Getting rid of the 'Schriftzüge' (plastech)*

Thanks Tony - on two counts... (1) for implying I'm not that crap at photos and (2) pointing out that there has been a change of rear lights that I was unaware of.
And you're right too about the chrome fog lights (although how you can tell form the back is beyond me.... <g>)
Regards
M


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Getting rid of the 'Schriftzüge' (n968412L)*

Hi Mike,
I will look for the link about the number plate.
My mate Frank has one











_Modified by plastech at 8:17 PM 6-17-2009_


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Getting rid of the 'Schriftzüge' (W126C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W126C* »_Hi Mike,
Love the smoked taillights. If I was going to keep my car, that would be high on the mod list.
Regards,
Brent


Hi Brent,
Chris (CLMims ) Has a set fitted to his car


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Archival Note:* Related discussions -


Replacing Missing Model Designations on the Trunk Lid


Correct positioning of Schriftzüge (Model badging) on trunk lid


Michael


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Michael- thanks for attaching these other posts - very helpful.

I'm still plucking up courage to rip "Phaeton" off my boot.....


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

n968412L said:


> I'm still plucking up courage to rip "Phaeton" off my boot.....


Go for it - the car looks MUCH better without all that writing on the back of it. 

Michael


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

Mine came with a nice and clean behind from the factory, but most TDI:s sold in Sweden have a full set och markings.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=59.344301,18.049657


----------



## stefanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm with Michael on this, i think the back of the car looks much better without any inscription and i like that people don't know what the car is................

Stefan


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Me too... I think next time it's a nice day I might do it....


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

n968412L said:


> Me too... I think next time it's a nice day I might do it....


That may be a good excuse to postpone it a long time!


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

Europe is a different world....

In SoCal no one would ever THINK of de-badging a W12.  

Bob


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

WillemBal said:


> That may be a good excuse to postpone it a long time!


Probably next spring when the summer tyres go back on


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## EGP (Oct 15, 2012)

*Smoked tail lights*

Sorry for reviving an old thread, but I was wondering if someone could provide the factory part numbers for the 2008+ tail lights.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

WillemBal said:


> That may be a good excuse to postpone it a long time!


Still not done it..... x 2


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

I can provide the lights themselves, along with a European headlight switch if you are looking for a set.


----------



## EGP (Oct 15, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## GuyPaddick (Jun 20, 2018)

Sorry to revive an old one. I debadged mine on the weekend just using dental floss and tar remover. I removed the "V6 TDI" and some poorly applied Audi Quattro and ABT Performance badging done by the previous owner. Just slide the dental floss under and slowly work it along the back until the badge comes off, then get to town on the adhesive with some tar remover and a microfiber. It took me about 10 minutes to full remove it.

You will be left with a slight mark though where the paint has not faded and swirled as much as the exposed areas so I can still see a black "V6 TDI" imprint, but with a polish this will clean up.

I kept the Phaeton badging, the cars subtle but I like having that extra bit so people don't just think its a Passat from behind. Each to their own though.


----------

